# Erneute Besetzung der Pfalz



## Froschel (12. Februar 2003)

Da es so aussieht ,daß es am Sonntag trocken sein wird ,hat sich in meinen Hirnwindungen der Gedanke festgesetzt ,daß man doch wieder einmal eine kleine Rundfahrt in etwas trailigeren Gefielden unternehmen könnte.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, das ja schon dem ein oder anderen hartgesottenem Radler bekannte Kalmitgebiet.
*Ausreden wegen defekten Räder, Mittagessen bei Mami, zuviel gesoffen am Vorabend oder anderen dingen können leider nicht geltend gemacht werden.*
So nu denn, lasset die Nordlichter zahlreich erscheinen.

Als treffpunkt könnte man ja wieder ManMob 10.30 machen.

CU 
gruß BB


----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2003)

Hi bernhard,

es kann sein, daß ich am Wochenende arbeiten muß, aber vielleicht kann ich den Sonntag freikratzen, mal sehen. Wäre gerne dabei, Erbsensuppe rulez !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Schwimmer (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo, 

fahrt mal schön ohne mich. Bin erst wieder Ende März dabei. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß

Der Schwimmer


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2003)

werde Sonntag (zeitlich noch nicht definiert) ein bissl Technik üben, vielleicht zu den 7 Hills gehen oder auf den Turmberg, weiss noch nicht.

Viel Spass wünsch ich euch ! 

Gruss


----------



## nils (12. Februar 2003)

Hey Jungs, so gehts ja nicht!
Der eine macht eine unbegründete Langzeitpause, der andere muß Fahrradfahren lernen, der Zahnarzt kann es noch nicht sagen... tztz... so wird das mit einer effektiven Pfalzbesetzung aber niggs.
Wenn ein offizeilles Hilfegesuch bei der Tourzentrale des Südens eingeht, wären wir evtl. bereit, ein Unterstützungstrupp aus dem Süden auf die Weite Reise zu schicken.

Gespannt: Nils


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Februar 2003)

... muß die familiären Verpflichtungen vom letzten Sonntag aufarbeiten -> diesmal Schwiegerpapa mit meiner Schwiegermama Nr. 2 (ich glaub ich lass mich scheiden!)

Aber: den 23. könnte ich mir vielleicht freihalten, danach sind - ca. ab 1. März - drei Wochen Urlaub geplant!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Der Schwimmer (12. Februar 2003)

Hi Nils, 

so aus weiter Ferne läßt es sich gut mit Schlammbollen schmeißen!
Wart mal, bis Du Bengel...

Nee, ich bin die nächsten Wochenden mit Skifahren beschäftigt.
Am So. den 23. wahrscheinlich in Todtnauberg, oder am Feldberg, steht noch nicht fest. Also wenn Du Bock zum Skifahren hast, dann könnten wir uns ja treffen. Allerdings wird man als Freiburger Student Sonntags den Feldberg eher meiden, was ich gut verstehen kann.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Hey Jungs, so gehts ja nicht!
> Der eine macht eine unbegründete Langzeitpause, der andere muß Fahrradfahren lernen, der Zahnarzt kann es noch nicht sagen... tztz... so wird das mit einer effektiven Pfalzbesetzung aber niggs.*


Nil ,du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Hab`s ganz schön schwer die Jungs hier auf die Trails zu bekommen. 
Unterstützung aus dem Süden wäre natürlich prima.Steh auf jeden fall als Tourenguide zur verfügung.
Nur hoffe ich doch ,daß ich nicht als einzigster Representant der Northernlights zur verfügung stehe.Die Ehre des Nordens steht auf dem spliel


----------



## tom1ayb (12. Februar 2003)

bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht zu HAuse , hoffe aber doch dass es mal klappt mit der Pfalztour ,
Trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## nkwd (12. Februar 2003)

sorry bernhard, aber ich komm auch net mit!
hab fürn So morgen schon was anderes ausgemacht (Filmfrühstück) und außerdem kann ich net schon wieder 2 Tage Lernzeit (so langsam wirds knapp  ) durch Krankheit verlieren, nur weil ich biken gehen wollte....


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *sorry bernhard, aber ich komm auch net mit!
> hab fürn So morgen schon was anderes ausgemacht (Filmfrühstück) und außerdem kann ich net schon wieder 2 Tage Lernzeit (so langsam wirds knapp  ) durch Krankheit verlieren, nur weil ich biken gehen wollte.... *



Du bist eh noch für ein paar hundert Höhenmeter fällig!

Hab mich übrigens mal nach Ritzeln umgeschaut - Shimano bietet da allerhand an... nur die Preise sind ja mal echt ein Schlag ins Gesicht... hatte leider auch immer noch keine Gelegenheit mehr als nen Hügel mit dem Radel zu erklimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Du bist eh noch für ein paar hundert Höhenmeter fällig!*


stimmt.... holen wir auch nach! nur im moment bin ich weder gesund, noch fit, noch hab ich viel Zeit...



> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *hatte leider auch immer noch keine Gelegenheit mehr als nen Hügel mit dem Radel zu erklimmen  *


tz tz ... so ein teueres Rad und dann noch net richtig mit gefahren!


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2003)

wenns um die Ehre der NL geht bin ich evtl. dazu zu bewegen eine mittlere Ehekrise zu riskieren. 
Im Ernst, ich war jetzt die letzten Sonntage immer unterwegs..., Sonntag ist halt der einzige Tag an welchem wir gemeinsam mit den Mädels was unternehmen können.

Falls aber tatsächlich Kundschafter des wilden Südens in der Fort Karlsruhe eintreffen sollten würde ich mein Ross besteigen undDich/euch begleiten.

Hugh, ich habe gesprochen.!


----------



## nils (12. Februar 2003)

Ich will ja kein Familienkrach verursachen.
Außerdem hüstel... räusper... bin ich grad wieder mal ein bischen an meinem Bike dran (Tretlager, Ritzel, Kette etc) und hab noch keine Schaltzughüllen. "Wo ist das Problem?" wird sich der kundige Leser jetzt fragen... Naja, also ich brauch dazu Bremsbowdenzüge ohne Tefloninnenhülle. Da will ich nämlich längere rein machen, da vor der Schaltbox noch so Umlenkteile von V-Brakes dran sind und da kein Dreck rein kommen soll. Und die Bowdenzüge die ich heute von dem Innenleben befreien wollte haben nicht so gut auf die Idee reagiert. Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich solche Züge noch bis zum Wochenende find (der Rohloff-Händler meines Vertrauens hat die eigentlich, nur jetzt grad natürlich nicht )
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, vielleicht steh ich am Wochenende mit einem Bike ohne Schaltzüge rum...


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> tz tz ... so ein teueres Rad und dann noch net richtig mit gefahren! *



Ja... ich weiß  Langsam komm ich mir vor, wie diese ganzen Eisdielen-Poser, die ich so übel finde. Oder die "ich fahr pro Jahreskilometer mindestens 3 EUR durch die Gegend"-1000km-Radler...

Aber was soll ich machen - keine Zeit, keine Zeit...


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2003)

OK, wir können die Runde ja um ne Woche verschieben und dann das ganze gesocks aus dem Süden mit in die Pfalz schleifen. Vielleicht wird sich ja noch der ein oder andere, sich im Forum rar gemachte Südler noch dazu breitschlagen lassen mitzukommen.
Hab übrigens gestern im TV-Wetter gehört ,das es am SO Schneeee geben soll. So ein scheiß  drecks Wetter,hab echt schon die Faxen dicke von dem Winter.
Bleibt also nur:


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2003)

@Fez: solln wa dann bißchen Techniken am SO ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. Februar 2003)

ich hab auch zwei Pärchen Stützräder zum üben !


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2003)

und viele Taschentücher ,damit wir unsere blutigen Nasen dann abwischen können


----------



## nils (13. Februar 2003)

Eine Verschiebung um eine Woche wäre nicht schlecht. Allerdings kann ich da nur am Sonntag, da ich am Samstag noch hier in Freiburg fahren will. Das ist nämlich das letzte Wochenende in heimischen Gefilden *schluchz*

Viel Spaß beim Stützradbiken


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2003)

@Fezini: wann solls denn am SO losgehn??

[staunmodus]hat sonst keiner Lust mitzukommen[/staunmodus] 

Marcus wie schaugts ,sag dich von deinen Knöpfen los.


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Marcus wie schaugts ,sag dich von deinen Knöpfen los. *



Bernhardius, ich weiß es einfach noch nicht. machen wir es doch so, ihr macht was aus incl .Treffpunkt etc, wenn ich Zeit habe poste ich kurzfristig & rufe euch an, kann sein daß ich es erst Samstag Nacht weiß.

P.S. und nächste Woche Sonntag wäre bei mir auch schwer, eher Samstag, wie sieht es bei euch aus (nils, ist doch wurscht ob du Samstag oder Sonntag nochmal den Schauinstland abküsst ... )


----------



## fez (14. Februar 2003)

n


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2003)

Willst du mit dem Wal da hin fahren . Nein oder ????

k


----------



## fez (14. Februar 2003)

Du weisst doch dass ich ein stinkfauler Sack bin. 

Ausserdem fährt mein Rad auf der Strasse nicht, da ist irgendwas kaputt, da dreht sich die Kette seltsamerweise nicht, ganz eigenartig....
Zudem kommen wir dort auch ins schwitzen, keine Sorge.

Gruss Fat Fez


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2003)

jaja wir degenerieren, definitiv, das ist das sichere Ende ... habe soeben erfahren, daß ich nächstes Wochenende auch überhaupt nicht kann, es ist eine Schande, und dabei beute ich mich ja noch selber aus .. seufz .. naja wenigstens bin ich heute mit dem Radl zur Arbeit, war wunderschön heute morgen im Sonnenschein im Wald, alerdings absolut mega schweinekalt, meine Herren. Und teilweise ganz schön glatt ...

nkwd, ich fahre nächste Woche bestimmt mal abends ne Runde, ich poste es dann, so ne Runde auf den merkur abends fördert ungemein die Durchblutung ... ;-))


----------



## nkwd (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *nkwd, ich fahre nächste Woche bestimmt mal abends ne Runde, ich poste es dann, so ne Runde auf den merkur abends fördert ungemein die Durchblutung ... ;-)) *


klingt gut! wenns meien Erkältung und mein Zeitplan zuläßt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2003)

@Fezini: ok dann 10.30 bei mir


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2003)

na Jungs, wart ihr schön hüpfen? Habe mich nach getaner Arbeit noch nachmittags in den Sattel geschwungen und bin eine kurze Merkurrunde gefahren, war ganz nett, zwar immer noch komplett vereist, aber durch den Neuschnee sogar richtig griffig und komplett gut fahrbar.

Mal sehen, vielleicht geht nächstes Wochenende am Sonntag doch was, habe schon Pfalzentzug verdammt !!!


----------



## Froschel (17. Februar 2003)

jawohl, war echt klasse. Ist wirklich ein lohnendes Ziel, mußt du nächstes mal mitkommen. Wir wollen da auch noch`n paar Baumstämme hinlegen zum drüberbalancieren und so. Kann man ja mal einen kleinen spring und bastel -nachmittag machen.

War dann noch ne Rund radeln und bin zum Abschluß noch den Downhill runter wo die Strommastenschneise ist(glaub das ist von Palmbach oder so runter).Hat mir der Schwarzspecht mal gesacht, der weiß das sicher besser.


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2003)

der DH (kommt aus der Gegend vom Fernsehturm bei Grünwettersbach runter)....  Leider wurde er im unteren Abschnitt entschärft so weit ich weiss. Trotzdem. als Nahziel echt schick. 

Ich habe heute einen 4 -Kant-Balken gefunden. Ca 2,50 m/10 cm/ 30 cm. Hab mir aber auch schon überlegt dass man den auf dem Turmshore einsetzen könnte. Oder vielleicht doch bei den 7 Hügeln. Mal sehn.

Gruss Frank

Ich seh schon Bernhard - Du wirst Dir über kurz oder lang einen Freerider aufbauen müssen  

(wer sich über den Smilie wundert: habe letztens einen lustigen Fred über völlig unkoordiniertes Smilie-benutzen gelesen...   )


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2003)

also an bastelholz soll es nicht mangeln ... ich habe noch ne ganze Menge Zeug im Schuppen, ich werde mal sichten was so alles da ist.


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2003)

bin Besitzer einer Kreisch-Säge. Da können wir alle Bretter ruck-zuck auf Trailbreite bringen...


----------



## Froschel (17. Februar 2003)

das hört sich ja mal prima an ,wann solls denn losgehn mit bastel??? Ich bring auch die Nägel


----------



## fez (17. Februar 2003)

die lockern sich nur... Ich habe astreine Schrauben 5 x 50 , Spax und Assi. 

Des hebt !


----------



## Wooly (17. Februar 2003)

ja die alten Männer (mich eingeschlossen) ... wehe wenn sie losgelassen .. ;-))) ... astreine Schrauben, killermäßige Bretter, oberkrasse Abstützbalken und zum Schluß ne vollfett korrekte halbe Rolle Dachpappe drüber, das rockt absolut Riderzzzz .... buuuuhhaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh ... aber luschtig wirds bestimmt ... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (18. Februar 2003)

wie siehts denn zeitmäßig aus bei euch mit fett basteln und booaaahhhh und ehhh und so???


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

sieht zeitlich konkret schlecht aus ! Maximal Sonntag ! Oder fiellleicht Samstag Nachmittag !


----------



## Froschel (18. Februar 2003)

am Sonntach werd ich wohl mal endlich wieder in die Pfalz Rocken gehen. Wetter soll 1A werden , 7Grad und Sonne bis zum wahnsinnig werden. Wär natürlich prima wenn sich der ein oder andere anschließen würde. Wie sieht`s aus bei euch. Werd allerdings nur fahren wenn Wetter gut wird . Können ja dann auch mal bei den Südler nachfragen ob die evtl. ne weite Anfahrt nicht scheuen, um die nette Pfalz zu besuchen.
Der Nils wird dann bestimmt ein paar Runden schmeißen ,wegen seiner guten Note ,das könnten wir dann richtig ausnutzen. 

das basteln könnte man dann ja um eine Woche verschieben


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *der DH (kommt aus der Gegend vom Fernsehturm bei Grünwettersbach runter)....  Leider wurde er im unteren Abschnitt entschärft so weit ich weiss. Trotzdem. als Nahziel echt schick.
> *




Was ist denn bei dir der untere Teil bzw. was heißt für Dich entschärft?? War heute da (zum ersten Mal!), und naja, Respekt. Also die 2 Drops fett mitzunehmen hab ich mich mal nicht getraut und auch unten, wo´s mal etwas orthogonaler abgeht. Da wäre ich im eingefederten Zustand mit dem Pedal am Stein hängengeblieben oder springst du da rein?? 

Shit, der eBay-Mensch hat´s verpeilt & meine Big Jims nach Schwann geschickt 
3F, rocking still with Continental City Double Fighter  

@ Marcus:
Der lebaron hat sich sehr über deine eBay-Bewertung gefreut


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Äääh... zwei Drops ? Wo sind die ? Orthogonaler abgeht... Wie meinen ?   Die stelle die entschärft ist, kam direkt nach diesem Steilstück auf den Forstweg. Hier musste bzw. konnte man über so ein paar Baumstämme fahren um weiter abwärts zu kommen. War aber mehr Überwindung denn schwierig. Ich muss da auch mal wieder hin.

Hi Bernhard: da der Krankenstand in meiner Familie konstant hoch ist (Führungsebene 50 %, Mitarbeiter 50%) werde ich am WE nicht mit in die Pfalz gehen können (... wollen schon). 
Ich werde möglicherweise ein bisschen am Turmberg basteln - vielleicht hat ja der *Triple F * mal Lust mir sein Helius zu zeigen und ein wenig am Turmberg rumzutricksen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Triple F (18. Februar 2003)

Also ich hab da gaaaaaaanz deutlich 2 Kanten gesehn. Zum Glück rechtzeitig, sonst wäre es übel ausgegangen (Bremsen am Bike sind immer nur so gut wie die Reifen!), dann ein bißchen laufen lassen und dann geht´s doch auf den Forstweg.

Ich muss gestehn, dass ich jedes der Elemente mehr oder weniger ausgelassen habe.

Dafür hat´s mich am, Graf-Rehna-Weg (?) gelegt! Zuviel Speed,Gang zu klein, Tritt in Butter,aprupter Drehmomentabfall an der hinteren Achse  --> Abflug.
Wegen WE muss ich (mal wieder) schauen. Jetzt, da die Prüfung vorbei ist, könnte ich mal den Eltern meiner Freundin "Hallo" sagen. Geschickterweise hat sie vor, am FR Heim zu fahren.

3F, der sich jetzt was einfallen lassen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2003)

Die zwei Sprünge muß ich wohl verpasst haben.Alles in allem is der DH für K`he verhältnisse ganz ok. Allerdings halt nur Steil ,fehlen irgendwie n`paar kleine Sprüng.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (19. Februar 2003)

.. oder beim Schänzeln am Turmberg
wünscht Euch 
Der Schwimmer

Bin am Wochenende am Feldberg zum Wandern und Skifahren. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Stübenwasen mit 1m Schneehöhe macht. 
Hoffentlich haben wir gute Fernsicht, dann kann ich Euch sagen, wie der Eiger und der Mönch aussehen.


----------



## fez (19. Februar 2003)

ganz unten wo man in den typischen Sumpfwald kommt gibts ein oder zwei hübsche Bodenwellen die man springen kann


----------



## Wooly (19. Februar 2003)

@alle: ich hoffe ich kann Sonntag, mal schauen ... Pfalz bei dem Wetter da draußen wäre ein Traum ... seufz

@schwimmer: also doch nicht Stübenwasen, WINKEL & FRANZOSENHANG sind angesagt, da war vor 2 Wochen brachiale Fernsicht, der Eiger stand direkt hinter Basel ;-)))


----------



## Der Schwimmer (19. Februar 2003)

@Markus

Wir sind in Todtnauberg in der Juhe, von da aus kann man locker zum Stübenwasen wandern. 
Da könnte man übrigens mal mit dem MTB hin und übernachten, aber es gibt ja immer so tolle Ideechen, aus denen dann doch nix wird.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## fez (19. Februar 2003)

wir haben schliesslich schon schöne Sachen gemacht. Wenn wir die schönsten Ideen verfolgen - wird vielleicht aus einer oder zwei was. Und das wäre doch klasse!


----------



## Der Schwimmer (19. Februar 2003)

@FEZ

Da hast Du natürlich recht. 
Auf dem Stübenwasen gibt es Klasse Apfelkuchen.
Wir könnten von Freiburg aus über den Schauinsland hochfahren, am Belchen vorbeischauen, dann auf Stübenwasen übernachten. Nach einem zünftigen Hüttenabend weiter zum Feldberg und dann ein paar hübsche Pfade wieder runter. 
Wenn uns noch ein paar der local Heros führen würden, muss es einfach gut werden.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## nils (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Können ja dann auch mal bei den Südler nachfragen ob die evtl. ne weite Anfahrt nicht scheuen, um die nette Pfalz zu besuchen.
> Der Nils wird dann bestimmt ein paar Runden schmeißen ,wegen seiner guten Note ,das könnten wir dann richtig ausnutzen.
> *



Das wird wohl diesen Sonntag bei mir leider nichts
Für einen Tag ist die Anfahrt doch recht weit, und es ist das vorerst letzte Wochenende das ich in Freiburg bin, da will ich mir keinen Streß machen und hier noch gemütlich ein bischen was machen.
Aber ich hoffe doch, das ich es irgendwann im Laufe diesen Sommers mal auf die Reihe krieg. Und dann ist vielleicht auch die 1,0 vergessen, was das ganze etwas billiger werden lässt 

Gruß (noch) aus dem Süden


----------



## nils (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Wir könnten von Freiburg aus über den Schauinsland hochfahren, am Belchen vorbeischauen, dann auf Stübenwasen übernachten. Nach einem zünftigen Hüttenabend weiter zum Feldberg und dann ein paar hübsche Pfade wieder runter.
> Wenn uns noch ein paar der local Heros führen würden, muss es einfach gut werden.
> 
> ...



Diese Idee könnte man z.B. im Hinterkopf behalten! Wir haben vom Ski-Verein auf dem Feldberg ein Haus. Das würde sich als Übernachtungmöglichkeit anbieten.
Und die Tour könnte man ja noch ausknobeln. Auch nicht schlecht wäre über Münstertal und Belchen hoch und dann vom Feldberg rüber zum Kandel und den Präsident-Thoma-Weg nach Denzlingen runter. Das wären zwei ordentliche noch überschaubare Tagestouren mit durchaus noch Gelegenheit, die ein oder andere Spielsession einzuschieben.


----------



## Triple F (19. Februar 2003)

Okay, mit den Drops meinte ich die 2 Baumstämme, an denen sich der Schutt und Schlamm gesammelt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

Habe mir durchgerungen, am Sonntag "Schweigerelternssilbernehochzeitsprogramm" mitzuerleiden, kann mein Mädel da nicht allein lassen. Wünsche viel Spaß in der Pfalz, hat jemand Lust am samstag vielleicht kurz ne Runde auf den merkur zu ziehen?


----------



## nkwd (20. Februar 2003)

Pfalz werd ich auch net mitkommen! Hab immer noch genug zu lernen und zu wenig Zeit dafür.... 



> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> * hat jemand Lust am samstag vielleicht kurz ne Runde auf den merkur zu ziehen? *


hmmm..... Lust ja, aber war vorhin mal mein MTB angucken - die Kette is ein Rostbollen (häts doch nach der letzen Tour vielleicht mal putzen sollen  ). Wieviel Uhr würdest denn fahren wollen? Muß nämlich Sa auch noch aufn Umzug in Gernsbach.....


----------



## tom1ayb (20. Februar 2003)

War heute auf Merkur und bin dann ins Murgtal runter ist noch ziemlich vereist zumindest stellenweise aber es soll ja wärmer werden wann willst Du fahren am Samstag ?


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2003)

@Tom: ja ich war vor 2 tagen direkt nach dem Schneefall, da ging es. Aber inzwischen haben die Spaziergänger den Firn weggeputzt, jetzt ist es halt wieder Eis.

@nkwd: tätäääää

@tim&nkwd&rest so samstags gegen 1-2 Uhr denke ich.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Februar 2003)

Hi, bin zurück aus Nürnberg (Messe)! Also bei mir wirds diesen Sonntag auch nix - am Wochenende darauf wäre für mich die (vorerst) letzte Chance für eine NL-Tour (eher am Samstag*), da ich am 3. März für 3 (in Worten: drei) Wochen nach Thailand fliege (nur kein Neid - ohne Bike!). 

Wäre schön, wenn vorher noch was klappt und wenns nur 's Biertrinken ist. Und wenn ihr es ganz doll gut mit mir meint, verlegen wir das Video-Event auf Ende März ...

Gruß an alle
Schwarzspecht

* vielleicht eine Wattkopf-Single-Trail-Erkundungstour für den "ortsfremden" Bernhard!?


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *... vielleicht eine Wattkopf-Single-Trail-Erkundungstour für den "ortsfremden" Bernhard!? *



Aua Aua ich hör ihn schon meckern .... ;-)))


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> * vielleicht eine Wattkopf-Single-Trail-Erkundungstour für den "ortsfremden" Bernhard!? *



1. 3 Stunden heftigstes suchen für einen Trail der dann grad mal 10 minuten läuft ???????...... Also bitte.......

2.  für nächste Woche Pfalz mach ich noch`n Fred auf.

3. Biertrinken is auch ma wieder ok.

4. Werd dieses WE mal wieder ne neue Runde inner Pfalz ausloten...................alleine....................


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Februar 2003)

... ich täte dir folgendes versprechen tun:
1. Wattkopf-Tour mit mind. 50 % Single-Trail-Anteil (notariell beglaubigt) - allerdings inkl. der Abfahrt, die du offensichtlich schon kennst!
2. Ab Ende März bin ich bei (mind.) einer Pfalztour dabei - großes Bikerehrenwort!
3. Werde mich höchstpersönlich dafür einsetzen, dass bei 2. notorische Noch-Pfalz-Ablehner wie Engel und TripleF mitkommen.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

@ bernhardius: trink ein Wezenradler für mich mit, ja ? und ne suppe !!!

@trinken: könnten wir doch Mitte dieser Woche irgendwann machen, so Mittwoch Abend, wie sieht es aus?

@wattkopf: was spricht eigentlich dagegen, langsam mal kleine nachmittags & abend Runden auszurufen? ist doch jetzt schon bis 7 Uhr hell, und Wattkopf ne kleine Runde könnte man doch auch mal unter der Woche fahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (21. Februar 2003)

Also Schwarzspecht´s Vorschlag hört sich gut an, denn ich will nun auch endlich ein Nordlicht werden.

Trinken ist immer gut, daher ist z.B.der  Mittwoch passend.

Wie evtl. einige wissen, werde ich Ende April in Freiburg studieren und dort dann ein NorthernLights.ch-Flagge hissen. Evtl. komm ich aber mal für ne Pfalz-Tour wieder rauf....

3F


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Wie evtl. einige wissen, werde ich Ende April in Freiburg studieren und dort dann ein NorthernLights.ch-Flagge hissen. Evtl. komm ich aber mal für ne Pfalz-Tour wieder rauf....
> *



... oder wir für eine schöne Schauinslandtour runter !!!


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> ... oder wir für eine schöne Schauinslandtour runter !!! *


jou


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2003)

trinken Mi ,hört sich gut an .Weiß allerdings noch nicht genau obs klappt ,bin die ganze nächste Woche auf Schulung in Stuttgart. Komm da immer erst etwas später Heim.


----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *trinken Mi ,hört sich gut an .Weiß allerdings noch nicht genau obs klappt ,bin die ganze nächste Woche auf Schulung in Stuttgart. Komm da immer erst etwas später Heim. *



wieviel später? Also von mir aus Treffen auch erst um 9 -10, schlage wieder Löwenbräukeller vor.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Februar 2003)

... mache ich in Extra-Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. Februar 2003)

Du hast recht - da sind zwei Drops. Jeweils wenn der Forstweg quert. Kann man hübsch hüpfen. Und dann gibts da noch zwei Sprünge - über extra dafür hingelegten Baumstämmchen (wohl vom MTB-Club). Also alles in allem für Karlsruhe ein schicker Trail !!!

War klasse heute, bei bestem Wetter runtergebrettert. 

*Ich freue mich natürlich auch schon auf eine nette Tourenbeschreibung vom Bernhard !* 

Übrigens Marcus: fährt sich auch Uphill prima - kein Problem. Ich bin das steilste Stückchen Trail um Karlsruhe hochgefahren (die "Klamm" von Grünwettersbach hoch zum Fernsehturm). 
Bergab ist die Gabel sowieso ein Traum, unglaublich.
Zudem freue ich mich über den erhofften angenehmen Nebeneffektdes des nun flacheren Lenkwinkels - das "Einklappen" oder schieben übers Vorderrad ist weg....

Gruss Frank


----------



## atomic66 (10. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Idee könnte man z.B. im Hinterkopf behalten! Wir haben vom Ski-Verein auf dem Feldberg ein Haus. Das würde sich als Übernachtungmöglichkeit anbieten.
> Und die Tour könnte man ja noch ausknobeln. Auch nicht schlecht wäre über Münstertal und Belchen hoch und dann vom Feldberg rüber zum Kandel und den Präsident-Thoma-Weg nach Denzlingen runter. Das wären zwei ordentliche noch überschaubare Tagestouren mit durchaus noch Gelegenheit, die ein oder andere Spielsession einzuschieben.




Hallo Nils,

bin durch Zufall auf den alten Trad gekommen.

Bist Du Mitglied in SkiClub Neustadt ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## nils (10. März 2004)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nils,
> 
> bin durch Zufall auf den alten Trad gekommen.
> 
> ...




Servus,

ja der Fred ist tatsächlich schon etwas älter 
Im Ski Club Neustadt bin ich nicht, sondern Ski-Zunft-Feldberg, darf ich fragen wieso?

Gruß


----------



## ykcor (10. März 2004)

atomic66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nils,
> Bist Du Mitglied in SkiClub Neustadt ?



ich ich ich... 

mfG


----------



## atomic66 (10. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> ja der Fred ist tatsächlich schon etwas älter
> Im Ski Club Neustadt bin ich nicht, sondern Ski-Zunft-Feldberg, darf ich fragen wieso?
> ...



Ich bin im SkiClub Ludwigshafen. Wir arbeiten eng mit dem SkiClub Neustadt zusammen, daher weiß ich, das die eine Hütten am Graffenmath haben.

Gruß


----------

